
Facebook launches “Agents on Messenger” platform with chatbots - coloneltcb
http://techcrunch.com/2016/04/12/agents-on-messenger/
======
mchahn
Does anyone remember the talk of computing going the way of smart agents? It
was 20 years ago or so. Apple was one of the main proponents. It never
happened then but appears to be happening now. Of course the big success back
then was Microsoft's Clippy, the animated paper clip. (grin)

